# Lost my baby =(



## SuzieeQ

My cat, Broccoli passed away this past Friday and I am having a hard time dealing. This was my first time loosing a pet and I am devasted. I cry all the time and just keep thinking about how much he was suffering his last few days. I almost feel like I failed him because I (along with the vet) was not able to figure out what was wrong with him and fix him. The first night, I even hoped I would dream about him just so I could see him again =(


----------



## Arianwen

So sorry for you - it is a terrible loss that a lot of people don't understand.


----------



## my5kitties

How old was Brocolli? And do you have any pictures of him? He sounds like a sweetheart. :-(


----------



## katlover13

It is always so hard to lose a pet you love. Somehow we always seem to feel guilty even when there is nothing more we could have done. I have lost way too many cats and there is not one that hasn't taken a piece of my heart with them when they go. The latest one was RayRay who lost his battle with CRF two weeks ago. You have to hold on to the memories of the good times and know that your beloved kitty was loved and cared for while with you and that is so much more than so many cats have.


----------



## SuzieeQ

Thank you all for the kind words. 

He was almost ten years old. I had him since he was two months old. He was the biggest and cutest furball that loved water. When he was a small kitten, he used to jump into the shower with me.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat

Broccoli was beautiful. Your were blessed with his company for almost ten years; celebrate that accomplishment. Yes, it hurts now he is gone, but you had years together with him and I know you have a lot of wonderful memories. Instead of obsessing on his last days, think about all the wonderful ones you had with him before. Blaming yourself for his illness and distressing last days is unfair to yourself; you did what you could do for him: you took him to the vet and you tried very hard to help. Now recognize he is at peace, no longer hurting or feeling bad and waiting for you over the Bridge. I bet he would get upset if you were crying or upset; right? He wouldn't want you to be upset with yourself now.

The initial grief is the worse. The loss is so very new and seems all encompassing and it hurts so very much. But when the hurt and the loss gets to you, remember the good times with him and see if you can't smile through those tears. Celebrate his time with your through memory and thinking of the love you both had for one another.


----------



## Nan

I'm sorry for your loss of Broccoli! It's always hard to lose a beloved cat. But with time, you will remember the sweet and fun memories.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I'm so sorry to hear about Broccoli, and I completely understand how hard it is to lose one. It's a stinging pain, a true heartbreak . . . I just kept thinking to myself, I _so bad want this to not be true_. 

It's hard to have any perspective now, but trust me that you will, with time, reach a point where you remember and love Broccoli without the sting that you have now. In the meantime, remember to be proud of the fact that you gave a cat a loving home and were willing to take one for the team when he passed away. I'm always amazed at how strong we are to put ourselves in that position.


----------



## annegirl

Suzie, So sad to hear about broccoli. I had to put my baby, Mr Magoo to sleep a month ago. He got sick very quickly and within 2 weeks it was too far gone and had no choice but to put him to sleep. It is so heartbreaking and hard. I'm fostering two kittens for a local shelter at the moment and even though they keep me so busy I really miss Mr Magoo. Take care of yourself and find some friends who have gone through a similar experience. It really helps to talk.


----------



## Wicked_Felina10

I am so sorry for your loss. Broccoli sounds like a wonderful kitty and he was such a cutie. I can empathize with you because they never figured out what was wrong with my Miss Stink, just that she was never going to get better. Please know that you did not fail him because you did what it took to make his pain stop. You gave him 10 wonderful years and he was blessed to live with someone who loved him so much.


----------



## my5kitties

Broccoli was beautiful. Take comfort in knowing that you did everything you could for him and he knew that. ((((hugs))))


----------

